

Basecamp gets 220,568 comments in 48 hours of feature launch - bjclark
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1241-basecamp-comment-improvements-48-hours-later

======
whatusername
To be slightly more specific - they got 23,569 comments on TODO's/milestones
(which was the new feature). About 10% of the total commenting. Still a good
take-up rate though.

